# Panasonic PT-AE8000EA vs PT-AE8000U



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

I am so sorry guys ... i just posted this thread in wrong section ( in projection screens section)

Request mods to delete that thread please.

Heres what I want to know .......

So, I just decided to buy a Panasonic AE8000U Projector after reading about it here and after few of guys here recommended, I was really impressed by the number of people here recommending that projector, but in my country it seems like that model is not available but instead a Panasonic PT-AE8000EA is available.

I didnt see much technical differences in the specs sheet of both projectors, well, all I see is the numbers and features that are there in each model as I dont have much technical knowledge about them, I just compared the figures.

I want a final opinion for you guys here about both projectors, is PT-AE8000EA is any different from PT-AE8000U ??
Can I go ahead with buying PT-AE8000EA ??


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think they are the same, but you may want to shoot an email or make a phone call to Panasonic to make absolutely sure.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Sonnie said:


> I think they are the same, but you may want to shoot an email or make a phone call to Panasonic to make absolutely sure.


Thank you Sonnie 
will do that in store itself ...


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

PT-AE8000EA comes in 16:9 aspect ratio, but can be digitally adjusted to 2.4 or 1.85 screen as well.

heres the link
http://www.panasonic.com/in/business/projectors/home-cinema/pt-ae8000ea.html

am i correct here ???


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Also.... does this mean, that picture will be projected beyond screen boundaries to adjust aspect ratio ???

I mean, if I have a 2.4 screen and if i play 1.78 movie through this projector then the picture will be projected within screen or it will be out of bounds of screen to fit the aspect ratio, as there is height difference in 1.78 and 2.4....

and vice-versa.... what if I have a 1.78 screen and if i play 2.4 movie ??


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

any thoughts on this :waiting:


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

sorry wrong thread


----------

